# a few pieces



## bjarke (Feb 28, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/bjarke-tan%2Funtitled-3


__
https://soundcloud.com/bjarke-tan%2Funtitled-2


__
https://soundcloud.com/bjarke-tan%2Fthe-great-battle-of-titans

a few pieces i have composed, i aplogize if this is the wrong place to post, i am quite new to this forum


----------



## hannahmartin (Apr 26, 2013)

I like all three 

I especially like the one with the harp, the rhythm is really cool.

The only thing I would say, is in the great battle of the titans one, you could afford to change the rhythm of the piano half way through or something, as it becomes a bit monotonous hearing the same chords with the same rhythm for the whole thing. or perhaps put in a key change to the dominant, or maybe instead of using two chords use four (I, IV, VI, I - is a very simple example of a chord progression). Am I making sense or just blabbing? 

Other than that, the mix of sounds is great and you clearly have a talent with writing film music, keep it up!!!

Han x


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

*a new beginning*
John Adams/Philip Glass inspired? 

I'm sorry that I don't really have anything nice to say about it, but it feels extremely repetitive, it doesn't really go anywhere, it ends abruptly/out of time (it feels like it, at least). Honestly, it just feels like you just copy pasted a bunch of phrases without really thinking about it. I didn't like it at all, sorry.

In terms of sampling, the strings sound painfully unrealistic, and that drum that keeps getting hit throughout the piece feels like it's too loud.

*a story ends*
Better than the previous one. At 0:45, I think we could really do with something new. Perhaps a change in rhythm, or different harmony? The ritardando at 0:57 feels arbitrary and it feels like you just put it in for the sake of doing something different. The crescendo around 1:15 is a nice change, but it doesn't really build up to anything, and we're just sort of left hanging at the end.

Again, the piece is way too short for the content, and you don't develop it satisfactorily enough in the time you've given yourself, I feel.

*The great battle of Titans*
In terms of the sound, there's a LOT of clipping going on that you need to address. Take some mixing/mastering tutorials. Also, if you're serious about getting into composing for videos/games/films, you really need to look into getting a better sample setup. The folks over at the VI-control forum would probably be able to better advise you on that.

It's strange. It goes from feeling way too square and stiff to feeling completely random, loose and out of time when you bring in that shaker instrument at 0:51. I didn't really like it, it felt far too empty, and again, it didn't really go anywhere.


----------

